# 50 Hour Chucky



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 31, 2022)

Picked up a really nice looking chuck roast.  Decided been to long since one of Bear's sous vide prime beef.  Sous Vide 132 for 50 hours.  This was about falling a part taking it out of the bag.  It a bit more done than I would perfer but the tenderness more than makes up for it.  I have done lower temps but not near as tender as this. Gave Gretchen a taste while eating and after done she would not leave me alone until I gave her some more.  That not like her.  Guess it was good.

One of my Trader Joe's wine.  It was pretty good.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks nice! It looks how tender it is even from the pick!!


----------



## tbern (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks amazing!! Delicious looking plate! Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## NefariousTrashMan (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks like a fantastic meal. I like the idea of the 50hr cook. Wife is gonna kill me for buying another kitchen “gadget”


----------



## DougE (Oct 31, 2022)

Looks fantastic! I have yet to do that long of a cook with my SV cooker but I probably need to. I got it mainly for finishing sausage but have found a number of other uses for it. 


NefariousTrashMan said:


> Looks like a fantastic meal. I like the idea of the 50hr cook. Wife is gonna kill me for buying another kitchen “gadget”


Just tell her that all the cool kids on the block have a sous vide cooker so you need one too. If that don't work, the proof is in the cooking.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 31, 2022)

40 hours is about my maximum for chucks. Just my texture preference. Yours does look delicious and I certainly would not turn that plate down.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks really good from where I'm sitting Brian.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Nov 1, 2022)

So no sear or smoke? Just season and toss it in a bag and boil. 
I know you don't actually boil it. That's just what I call SV cooking.


----------



## clifish (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks great Brian,  I have yet to ever have a chuck,  need to grab one sometime to do this.  It looks to have a sear on it?  Did you sear it before the bath?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks great Brian!
Nice that you could still slice it when it was so tender!
Al


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 1, 2022)

Awesome Brian! That’s a plate of champions! Points for 50 hours of patience that paid off!!!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks excellant


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 1, 2022)

Bodacious!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2022)

Hmmm......Got a chuck roast in the freezer that may need to take a long hot bath pretty soon. Hope it taste as good as yours looks!
Jim


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks delicious!


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 1, 2022)

Looks fantastic Brian!! I can only guess how tender that roast was after that long of a cook. I'd have been proud sitting down to a plate of that   

Robert


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 2, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Looks nice! It looks how tender it is even from the pick!!





tbern said:


> Looks amazing!! Delicious looking plate! Thanks for sharing it!!





NefariousTrashMan said:


> Looks like a fantastic meal. I like the idea of the 50hr cook. Wife is gonna kill me for buying another kitchen “gadget”





DougE said:


> Looks fantastic! I have yet to do that long of a cook with my SV cooker but I probably need to. I got it mainly for finishing sausage but have found a number of other uses for it.
> 
> Just tell her that all the cool kids on the block have a sous vide cooker so you need one too. If that don't work, the proof is in the cooking.


Thanks


SmokinEdge said:


> 40 hours is about my maximum for chucks. Just my texture preference. Yours does look delicious and I certainly would not turn that plate down.


Thanks.  I know what you are talking about.  Though the left overs just about perfect.  


gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good from where I'm sitting Brian.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks


JIMSMOKES said:


> So no sear or smoke? Just season and toss it in a bag and boil.
> I know you don't actually boil it. That's just what I call SV cooking.





clifish said:


> Looks great Brian,  I have yet to ever have a chuck,  need to grab one sometime to do this.  It looks to have a sear on it?  Did you sear it before the bath?


I hit it with the blow torch after came out.


SmokinAl said:


> Looks great Brian!
> Nice that you could still slice it when it was so tender!
> Al





bauchjw said:


> Awesome Brian! That’s a plate of champions! Points for 50 hours of patience that paid off!!!





smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant





flatbroke said:


> Bodacious!





JLeonard said:


> Hmmm......Got a chuck roast in the freezer that may need to take a long hot bath pretty soon. Hope it taste as good as yours looks!
> Jim





CTXSmokeLover said:


> Looks delicious!


Thanks


tx smoker said:


> Looks fantastic Brian!! I can only guess how tender that roast was after that long of a cook. I'd have been proud sitting down to a plate of that
> 
> Robert


The left overs where really good.  Sprinkle with Hickory salt and a few seconds in microwave.  I got to try a lower temp again next time.  I think with the 50 hours it would still be tender.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 2, 2022)

Looks fantastic Brian. I have never cooked anything this long with my Sous Vide. Will have to give it a go.


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 3, 2022)

Can someone point me to a thread of Smoke, Then SV a Chuckie?

Rick


----------

